# Help! OB Transfer of care patient



## sknapp56 (Sep 19, 2012)

My provider had a patient come in at 39 weeks stating she wanted to transfer care so pre-natal record was started. He only saw her for 1 visit and the Doctor on call delivered her 3 days later who is also a part of our group. The proveder the patient is not in our group so I called to see if she had officially transferred her care. They only had a note saying patient cancelled her appointment because it wasn't a convient time. There is an on call arrangement between the providers. Because she never officially transferred care from her primary OB to us would I just bill for the one visit and her first OB provider bill for global charges since they have an arrangement?


----------



## bonzaibex (Sep 19, 2012)

I'd look to your providers for guidance on this one.  If it were me, I'd bill for the 1 visit and the delivery, and let the other OB bill for antepartum only.  I assume the patient is coming back to your practice for post partum, right?

There doesn't have to be an official transfer of care like there does when a patient is transferred from one hospital to another.  An OB patient can change providers at any time without having to officially notify anyone.  It's not very nice, but she can.  This doesn't sound like a simple cover-for-me-I'll-cover-for-you situation.  If your doc is confident that the patient's intent was a transfer of care, then each of you should be billing separately & appropriately for the services rendered by each physician.  

Becky, CPC


----------



## sknapp56 (Sep 20, 2012)

Thank you for your help!


----------

